# Episode III



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Well has anyone seen Star Wars Episode III yet? I have not and heard both good and bad about it. Definately better than I and II.


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Saw it opening day. Bought my tickets 2 weeks in advance. Waited in line. In the weather. Eager, excited, praying for a redemption from the previous two.

And he has done it!!! Mr. Lucas redeemed himself!!!!! Revenge of the Sith was _awesome_. Loved it! Loved to see this story tying to the original trilogy. I was disappointed so much in the first two of the new trilogy. I wasn't sure if this one was going to be up to par or not.

Thought it was incredible though. Loved every minute. There was one scene that I thought was a little on the corny side and could have been done better (that would be the 'noooooooooooo'). Other than that, loved the action, loved Yoda kickin' butt, loved R2's humor! Loved the fact that even though we knew what was coming, we were still excited about it being here! Great show. Happy with the conclusion.

Planning on seeing this again really soon.....this time on the IMAX. :bounce:


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm hoping to see it this coming weekend assuming I get paid and all. I understand that Lucas isn't going to make the last 3 (episode 7, 8,and 9) as originally thought but instead made a loose promise of an Indiana Jones 4. 

Too bad


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We saw it on Saturday and weren't disappointed. It closed all the plot circles and did a good job of explaining why Anakin turned to the dark side. Some of the dialogue made me wince, but I guess it scratched a cinematic itch for me!

Now when's that Indy 4 coming out?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I just saw it and I was not disappointed. Lucas is hands down the master of special effects and space battles (IMHO). I thought the light saber duels were amazing. Lastly I thought Ewan McGregor did an awesome job as obi wan.

Definately check it out.


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Just have to say...

After seeing Episode III, my husband and I went home and proceeded to watch the original trilogy (again!). We were both sitting there watching Luke and Darth battle it out with their light sabers when we both looked at each other and said, 'is it just me, or is this light saber battle pretty slow and dull now?'

hehehe....Anybody else notice that? After those special effects in Episode III, the originals aren't quite as special anymore!! Oh well, still love the originals the most!

(Oh, and I've been hearing the Indy 4 rumor for quite some time now. At least 6 months. There's a post for it at imdb.com but it says something about an 'unconfirmed rumor' or something like that. At least it did. I haven't checked it out in awhile. I'd love to see an Indy 4. Good ol' Harrison isn't as young as he used to be though. Only time will tell!)


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I recently watch the empire strikes back and thought the same thing Jenni. Isn't Yoda awesome in this one? Definately don't want to mess with him...


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Story goes that when Lucas stated that he won't be finishing the last 3 episodes of Star Wars as originally promised (que the riot), the criptically mentioned something about another Indiana Jones (cut the riot). 

But I agree with the original trilogy. Due to the technology restrictions and the less sophisticated action training back in the late 70s and early 80s; the space combats, the lightsaber duels, everything in general was slower and exhilerating compared to now. I can't wait to see it, too bad I could since I didn't get paid yet. **** YOU ALL!


----------

